# Glucosamine&Chondroitin??



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

So I see a lot of talk on here about Glucosamine and Chondroitin for joint health and LP. Is this something you can start giving as a preventative? Ruffio does a lot of jumping, especially on and off the bed. I was think maybe I can start giving it to him to prevent joint problems in the future.

How do you give Glucosamine and Chondroitin? Is it just a supplement? Can any of you recommend a brand or what it is that you give to you chis?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

You can absolutely give it as a preventative! I wish I had started giving it to Venus earlier, and helped the problems she has with LP now. Right now I am giving both Venus and Ocean Zuke's Hip Action treats with g&c daily. Venus also gets HappyTails Joint Resolution every other day.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish I had started Jaxx on it earlier. I have seen a huge difference since we started the Joint supplement with Nupro. It is very rare that Jaxx skips now and he used to skip all the time.

Our next chi will be started on it right away.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes you can, it will do no wrong, as long as you get high quality.
I buy mine at the health food store(my dogs & I use the same kind),
there are several there to choose from, I favor the liquid kind it's 
simple, just pour a bit on top of their meal, most dogs actually like
the flavor of glucosamine. Just make sure to start out slow, you don't
want to give it more than twice a week at first(just a couple drops each
time), it may cause loose stools, better start slow and work your way up.
You can also speak to your vet about these natural supplements, most vets
will only encourage you. Go check out your local health food store, see what
they offer.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find a treat that contains both that's appropriate for chi size? When we had our mini schnauzer, we used the Zuke's hip action treats (plus Recovery SA) and it worked wonders. The Zuke's treats give directions of 1 treat daily for a dog under 46 lbs.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Has anyone been able to find a treat that contains both that's appropriate for chi size? When we had our mini schnauzer, we used the Zuke's hip action treats (plus Recovery SA) and it worked wonders. The Zuke's treats give directions of 1 treat daily for a dog under 46 lbs.


I cut ours into quarters to make them a better size.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Has anyone been able to find a treat that contains both that's appropriate for chi size? When we had our mini schnauzer, we used the Zuke's hip action treats (plus Recovery SA) and it worked wonders. The Zuke's treats give directions of 1 treat daily for a dog under 46 lbs.


I came across this website I think you all might like. It looks like they have a lot of nice supplements for dogs

Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Im thinking of trying their Bee Pollen supplement. It looks like it is packed with minerals, enzymes, proteins and amino acids, and vitamins.

MINERALS
1. Calcium
2. Phosphorus
3. Potassium
4. Sulphur
5. Sodium
6. Chlorine
7. Magnesium
8. Iron
9. Manganese
10. Copper
11. Iodine
12. Zinc
13. Silicon
14. Molybedenum
15. Boron
16. Titanium
17. Selenium
ENZYMES, CO-ENZYMES
1. Amylase
2. Diastase
3. Saccharase
4. Pectase
5. Phosphatase
6. Catalase
7. Disphorase
8. Cozymase
9. Cytochrome systems
10. Lactic dehydrogenase
11. Succinic dehydrogenase
12. 24 oxidoreductases
13. 21 transferases
14. 33 hydrolases
15. 11 lyases
16. 5 isomerases
17. Pepsin
18. Trypsin
PROTEINS/AMINO ACIDS
1. Isoleucine
2. Leucine
3. Lysine
4. Methionine
5. Phenylaine
6. Threonine
7. Tryptophan
8. Valine
9. Histidine
10. Arginine
11. Cystine
12. Tryrosine
13. Alanine
14. Aspartic acid
15. Glutamic acid
16. Hydroxyproline
17. Proline
18. Serine
VITAMINS
1. Provitamin A
2. B1 Thiamine
3. B2 Riboflavin
4. B3 Niacin
5. B4 Group
6. Pantothenic acid
7. Biotin
8. B12 (cyanocobalamin)
9. Folic Acid
10. Choline
11. Inositol
12. Vitamin C
13. Vitamin D
14. Vitamin E
15. Vitamin K
16. Rutin
OTHERS
1. Nucleic Acids
2. Flavonoids
3. Phenolic acids
4. Tarpenes
5. Nucleosides
OTHERS(cont.)
6. Auxins
7. Fructose
8. Glucose
9. Brassins
10. Bibberellins
11. Kinins
12. Vernine
13. Guanine
14. Xanthine
15. Hypoxalthine
16. Nuclein
17. Amines
18. Lecithin
19. Xanthophylls
20. Crocetin
21. Zeaxanthin
22. Lycopene
23. Hexodecanal
24. Alpha-Aminobutyric acid
25. Monoglycerides
26. Diglycerides
27. Triglycerides
28. Pentosans


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

chicken feet are a good all natural supplement.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

For anyone in the UK, I use Vets Kitchen joint supplement. You can get it at most supermarkets and on line. I've used it for years on my bulldog, and it has made a big difference. I've started giving it to Delilah too. It's liquid and you add it to their food, its chicken flavour. Delilah was a little fussy at times with her food, but not any more, she can't eat it quick enough. I've compared the ingredients and it seems pretty on par with other stuff on the market.


----------

